# Heat Transfer Thermal Tape



## Kathleen (Aug 31, 2007)

Has anyone used thermal tape for holding down heat transfer paper on products, using a heat press? The corners (of course) curl up because of the heat. I was wondering if the thermal tape would leave a mark on the shirt, etc. and is the tape easy to peel off?
Thank you,
Kathleen


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I am assuming this is the blue or clear tape...yes I use all the time and does not leave marks. ease your mind by press a scrap piece of cloth with the tape on it


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 31, 2007)

Thank you for your help. I will purchase some and give it a go.
Kathleen


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

I use it all the time, I do sublimation so my heat and dwell time is higher than normal transfers,, i just use the tape that I use for mugs,, i think its $6.00 a 100' roll,, leaves no marks for me, works great.

R.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 31, 2007)

Where would I get this tape from?
Kathleen


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

imprintables have it as does most any place that has transfers or sublimation supplies...johnsonplastics has offices in several states..then there is TR distributors, bestblanks, coastgraphic supply, coastal business etc...


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 31, 2007)

Gosh, thank you so much for all of the places that I can go. You are very nice to take the time to help me.

Kathleen


----------



## bit_surfer (Jul 12, 2007)

*Signwarehouse.com just added a line of heat applied materials. i have ask some others if i could just use regular r conform application tape for vinyl signs. anybody use regular application tape?
*


----------



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

plan b said:


> I use it all the time, I do sublimation so my heat and dwell time is higher than normal transfers,, i just use the tape that I use for mugs,, i think its $6.00 a 100' roll,, leaves no marks for me, works great.
> 
> R.


What is the difference between sublimation and heat transferring.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Mainly the ink and the heat,,, 400 degrees at 45 to 55 seconds,,


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

i use the tape all the time, it works good. ....JB


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Leisure..let me expand on the difference between sublimation and heat transfers...I think you could say sublimation is a heat transfer as well as the traditional transfers. with the traditional transfers, you print an image on paper and press it ONTO the garment. With sublimation, the special ink AND paper AND heat work differently. The heat turns the ink into a gas and the pressure forces the gas INTO the garment. But it is only good with white or very light colored garments that are 100% polyester. The gas will only adhere to polyester fiber. While it will appear to press on blends or cotton, the ink will wash out the first time as it does not bond with the fiber. Regular transfer will work on cotton. Also you can do regular transfers with inkjet and laser printers...just make sure you have the right printer/paper match. Sublimation is normally done with ink although there are a few doing sublimation with lasers


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Charles , Words well said,,,,!!!

R.


----------



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

charles95405 said:


> Leisure..let me expand on the difference between sublimation and heat transfers...I think you could say sublimation is a heat transfer as well as the traditional transfers. with the traditional transfers, you print an image on paper and press it ONTO the garment. With sublimation, the special ink AND paper AND heat work differently. The heat turns the ink into a gas and the pressure forces the gas INTO the garment. But it is only good with white or very light colored garments that are 100% polyester. The gas will only adhere to polyester fiber. While it will appear to press on blends or cotton, the ink will wash out the first time as it does not bond with the fiber. Regular transfer will work on cotton. Also you can do regular transfers with inkjet and laser printers...just make sure you have the right printer/paper match. Sublimation is normally done with ink although there are a few doing sublimation with lasers


Thank you, I hope that wasn't to dumb a question. I've just never researched it and had seen it mentioned a few times here on the form.Thank you again.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Leisure... there is never a dumb question...only dumb answers....sometimes


----------



## Newwithshirts (Feb 17, 2008)

when using the tape, do you leave it on for part of the transfer and take it off? or do you just use it to get for example letters lined up on the shirt and take it off


----------



## archproject (Dec 31, 2009)

I am very sorry guys, I am replying to a very old post in the forum but I am considering getting some thermal tape for my heat pressing. and was wondering if the item below can be used for 3g opaque paper to T-shirt ? because what i read from the description that this thermal tape is used for mugs and tiles ? 

Please help 

Thermal Tape for Mugs/Tiles

and in the description it says 

***Please note, that when transferring to Unisub plaques with a black painted edge, taping your image to the plaque will sometimes result in the black painted coating flaking off when tape is removed.***

what exactly does the above means? that it leaves residue ?


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

I am not sure on Coastal's tape, but for the Thermo Tape that we sell it is recommended that you remove the tape after you have tacked down your transfer, as it is possible to leave a residue.


----------



## archproject (Dec 31, 2009)

thanks for replying ... last night I tried to use cadcut medium tack for a 3g opaque transfer .... it melted at 350 F in 20 seconds good thing it melted on a teflon sheet ... and my t-shirt was undamaged. phew ... is there a better way to keep the 3g opaque transfer down since it curls up when even place on the pre heated t-shirt....


----------



## coolmilitary (Feb 15, 2007)

I was bored and tried using scotch matte finish magic tape, and it worked great below 400 degrees.
Who would have thought?


----------



## archproject (Dec 31, 2009)

wow really ? doesn't it leave any residue ? ghostly stain ? 

so you have tried the 400 F and it melted ? for how long did you test it ?


----------



## PastorDon (Nov 6, 2010)

I just did a sublimation job of reversible jerseys with logo and numbers. In a pinch I had to use blue masking tape to hold the numbers in place and it worked. I made sure only a small part (less than 1/8 inch) was on the shirt. This was at 400 Deg for 50 seconds. There was no residue feel to it at the time. I hope it does not show later but time will tell.


----------



## archproject (Dec 31, 2009)

Thank you so much for the post ... now I am off to get that blue tape ... thanks again


----------



## mike01 (Jun 6, 2010)

I have been using the clear tape for about a year, and my mother in law has used it for years. It does not leave any marks. And we get all our stuff from johnson plastics.


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

We have used two different types of thermal tape in the past. One is the blue and the other is a yellowish color. Both work great and both leave no residue. We prefer to use the blue rolls that are 1/2in thick since 1/4in of it can be on the transfer and the other 1/4in on the garment. 

Brian


----------



## archproject (Dec 31, 2009)

I can only buy from coastalbusiness.com due to my location so what do you guys think about the below I need to choose one does any one of you have any experience in using any one or more of these.?

*R-Tape AT60 Clear Choice Application Tape - Medium Tack, Clear *

*R-Tape 4075-RLA Conform - High Tack - Standard Paper Application Tape*

*Heat Transfer Mask for Opaque Transfer Papers*

Any advice or share would be greatly appreciated


----------



## rawbhaze (Jan 29, 2011)

Mesh drywall tape that has adhesive on one side works great.


----------



## LittleDogy (Jan 15, 2008)

I found 3/8 tape. Where can I find the 1/2 inch tape?


----------



## moideux (Jun 4, 2016)

I've heard that it is possible to use the blue painter's tape to secure htv to t-shirts etc., instead of the specific thermal tape?? When I use the thermal tape, sometime I experience difficulty in removing it after pressing. Thanks in advance


----------



## elke45 (Jun 14, 2019)

charles95405 said:


> Leisure..let me expand on the difference between sublimation and heat transfers...I think you could say sublimation is a heat transfer as well as the traditional transfers. with the traditional transfers, you print an image on paper and press it ONTO the garment. With sublimation, the special ink AND paper AND heat work differently. The heat turns the ink into a gas and the pressure forces the gas INTO the garment. But it is only good with white or very light colored garments that are 100% polyester. The gas will only adhere to polyester fiber. While it will appear to press on blends or cotton, the ink will wash out the first time as it does not bond with the fiber. Regular transfer will work on cotton. Also you can do regular transfers with inkjet and laser printers...just make sure you have the right printer/paper match. Sublimation is normally done with ink although there are a few doing sublimation with lasers


Charles do you have experience with sublimating crests? I am new to the crest idea and am using ready made crests. However it works when the image is smaller and not close to the edge, but when it comes close to the marrowed edge I don't get a saturated print. The colors are fading.

Any "contraption" or trick which I can use to get a good print on the whole crest? I do use firm pressure and 400 degrees for 50 seconds.
The white edge on the marrowed crest turns lightly yellow (burning?)

Maybe it is better to make the crest from scratch?
Any insight will be highly appreciated.


----------

